

Why wait - bootload
http://blog.craigslist.org/2008/05/why-wait/

======
nreece
Its interesting to note:

Craigslist - 0.6 seconds with ~12kb markup (just html)

Google - 1.2 seconds with ~6kb markup

------
johns
TechCrunch 60

